# New Code: Adjust the Sensitivity of the Automatic Headlights



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Many of you have complained that the Automatic Headlamp Control seems too sensitive. Many times my headlights are on as late as 9 or 10 AM, even when the sky is bright a clear.

You can adjust the sensitivity of the control by changing a few codes. This process can be a bit complex (there seems to be other controls in place) so I suggest the following changes:

*JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ-> unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)

JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)*

Just this. Not not mess with the wertes.

After many tries, it seems that the default for ***8220;non-sensitive***8221; (unempfindlich; werte=01) works for me (ignore the Japan/China comment in the setting). The default setting for North America (and perhaps other locations) is ***8220;sensitive***8221; (empfindlich) or werte=07, which seems to fast in turning the lights, even in fairly bright conditions. The ***8220;normal***8221; setting is still a bit too fast (in my opinion) turning the headlights on.

The settings range from (with the default werte value next to it): non-sensitive (01), normal (03), sensitive (07) and very sensitive (0B or 11 in decimal). The wertes range from 0 to 15 (0F). That said, adjusting the wertes is not a straight forward affair. For example 00 does not seem to make it less sensitive than 01 (at least in my hands).

The suggested setting works for me, but others can tested by you. Please report successful changes so we can all learn more about these settings.

Notes-

1) It seems this change sometimes is instantaneous but in other occasions it takes a bit of time to ***8220;set***8221;. Give it at least a day after the code change to assess its effect.

2) The sensor normally takes about a minute or two to respond to a change in brightness.

3) When you are indoors (a garage or a tunnel for example), the lights always come on regardless of brightness. This is controlled by another independent setting not affected by this change.

JEG23


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome find. Cool


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

I found these long ago, but changes make no change, no difference between each "werte".


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

awesome, i'll try these tonight


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

tankren said:


> I found these long ago, but changes make no change, no difference between each "werte".


tankren,

That is not the case. There is a dramatic difference between the default (sensitive) and non-sensitive (unempfindlich). The specific werte changes are complex as I mentioned. That is why I recommend just the changes above. Try it and you will see.

JEG23


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> You are the new innovator of coding! Keep it going as your HOT!!!


cn555ic,

Thanks 

JEG23


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> tankren,
> 
> That is not the case. There is a dramatic difference between the default (sensitive) and non-sensitive. The specific werte changes are complex as I mention. That is why I recommend just the changes above. Try it and you will see.
> 
> JEG23


my car was built in June,2012 , the default value was "very sensitive", I got my car an update in December and the value has been changed to "not sensitive", so I think the value was the "KEY", but I can't tell why it made no change before:dunno:


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

canadian 01/2011 535ix

The default werte values I have are different and still finding them too sensitive:

JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ-> empfindlich/*werte=02*

JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ -> empfindlich/*werte=02*

Choices for both are:

normal/werte=01
empfindlich/werte=02
unempfindlich/werte=03
sehr_empfindlich/werte=04

I'll try unempfindlich/werte=03 and see how it goes before changing its werte to 01


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

gicamuci said:


> canadian 01/2011 535ix
> 
> The default werte values I have are different and still finding them too sensitive:
> 
> ...


gicamuci,

As I mentioned, the werte values are complex. Just change from empfindlich to unempfindlich and do not mess with the werte values for now. That alone will have a dramatic impact on the sensitivity of the headlight control.

I have experimented with this for weeks. If you change in RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ or RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ the setting and also the werte, you defeat the setting. The wertes are defined by other settings below those.

I did not want to make this over complicated and confuse everybody. As I said just change:

*JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ-> unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)

JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)*

and see if you are satisfied. I think you will.

JEG23


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

tankren said:


> my car was built in June,2012 , the default value was "very sensitive", I got my car an update in December and the value has been changed to "not sensitive", so I think the value was the "KEY", but I can't tell why it made no change before:dunno:


tankren,

That is why I was surprised by your initial response. As I mentioned I have experimented with these for weeks. Changing to non-sensitive (unempfindlich) makes a world of difference.

JEG23


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

Can't wait until my car gets out of service to try this. Having headlights on in the middle of a bright Southern California day is superfluous. 

Thanks for finding this!


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

gicamuci said:


> canadian 01/2011 535ix
> 
> The default werte values I have are different and still finding them too sensitive:
> 
> ...


Mine were set the same and I set the same. Haven't had a chance to drive and test yet.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

snj1013 said:


> Mine were set the same and I set the same. Haven't had a chance to drive and test yet.


snj1013,

Do not set the werte just set to unempfindlich.

JEG23


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeg i think you deserve a PHD in Coding :thumbup:


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Jeg i think you deserve a PHD in Coding :thumbup:


DreamCar,

That is nice of you. How many bananas before I get the PhD?

JEG23


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

JEG23 said:


> DreamCar,
> 
> That is nice of you. How many bananas before I get the PhD?
> 
> JEG23


You have to contact the Dean Shawn for bananas he has patented them :rofl: 
you can ask Sean to write a recomendation letter for you.

Jokes aside thanks for all your new findings.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> You have to contact the Dean Shawn for bananas he has patented them :rofl:
> you can ask Sean to write a recomendation letter for you.
> 
> Jokes aside thanks for all your new findings.


I think it is more like Provost Shawn!

He is pretty stingy with the Bananas 

It is fun to find new functions, but my car is going to explode at some point. I am testing so many things at the same time, that every time I hit a pothole, I think my car finally felt apart.

JEG23


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

JEG23 said:


> It is fun to find new functions, but car is going to explode at some point. I am testing so many things at the same time, that every time I hit a pothole, I think my car finally felt apart.
> 
> JEG23


I really envy you, i wish i had my car


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

JEG23 said:


> snj1013,
> 
> Do not set the werte just set to unempfindlich.
> 
> JEG23


Yes, that's what I did.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

snj1013 said:


> Yes, that's what I did.


snj1013,

How do you like it?

JEG23


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

I may meet up with Shawn next week if he finds the time. I'll get him drunk and make him confess on a hidden camera that you get the bananas


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


ilhan1103 said:


> I may meet up with Shawn next week if he finds the time. I'll get him drunk and make him confess on a hidden camera that you get the bananas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> I think it is more like Provost Shawn!
> 
> He is pretty stingy with the Bananas
> 
> ...


This calls for the Banana Boat Song...

:freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc

Day O, day O
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day O
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink of rum
(Daylight come and me wan' go home)
Stack banana till the mornin' come
(Daylight come and me wan' go home)

Come, Mister Tally Man, tally me banana
(Daylight come and me wan' go home)
Come, Mister Tally Man, tally me banana
(Daylight come and me wan' go home)

Lift six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
(Daylight come and me wan' go home)
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
(Daylight come and me wan' go home)


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> This calls for the Banana Boat Song...
> 
> :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc


You may have exeeded the authorized :freakdanc post limit! I am going to consult the forum user manual and decide how to proceed from here :dunno:. Being out of the country does not allow you to break the :freakdanc rules!  That's not how we do things in the BMW Coding and Programming forum :spank: I'm also not sure singing is authorized either.

Thanks to JEG23 I've been testing this for a while. Changing the "werte" selections definitely changes the sensors behavior.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImSW1 said:


> You may have exeeded the authorized :freakdanc post limit! I am going to consult the forum user manual and decide how to proceed from here :dunno:. Being out of the country does not allow you to break the :freakdanc rules!  That's not how we do things in the BMW Coding and Programming forum :spank: I'm also not sure singing is authorized either.
> 
> Thanks to JEG23 I've been testing this for a while. Changing the "werte" selections definitely changes the sensors behavior.
> 
> Sean


Day O, day O....


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Day O, day O....


I am literally working here for bananas!

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> I am literally working here for bananas!
> 
> JEG23


This forum is driving me bananas!


----------



## NicNoh (May 21, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> tankren,
> 
> That is why I was surprised by your initial response. As I mentioned I have experimented with these for weeks. Changing to non-sensitive (unempfindlich) makes a world of difference.
> 
> JEG23


Hello JEG23,

I have requested my dealer to adjust this value when my car goes in for service next week, as my lights keep coming on when the sun is up.

However, a quick question to you (and anyone else who has tried this) before I proceed with this: On cloudy days the lights comes on at a pretty good point I think, just when it starts to get dark enough that it is hard to see the instruments on the dashboard. Will there be a dramatic delay for the lights to turn on also under these circumstances, or is the change mainly in how the sensor works on sunny days?

I want the lights on when it is bright outside, but then again I also want them on when it starts to get dark outside, especially considering that it is nice to get the dashboard lights on to easier se the speedometer etc.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

NicNoh,

For me, the change as described in the first posting works great. The lights are not on in bright days and they come on at the right moment when it becomes dark or it is very cloudy.

That said, all of this is a matter of personal preference. That is the beauty of coding. You can try "unempfindlich" and if that is not sensitive enough, you can then try "normal" and that may work better for you.

As for the dashboard lights, how they turn on is a complex process in this car. The dashboard lights (at least in the F10) change from bright white during day time to orange at night. This process can be adjusted by experimenting with the code I posted here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=662851&highlight=

In my case, I prefer the bright white dashboard all the time, so that is the setting I describe there (FF). Other hexadecimal values will allow the dashboard lights to change from white to orange at different environmental light levels.

JEG23


----------



## NicNoh (May 21, 2013)

JEG23,

Thanks a lot for your quick response. That settles it for me. I will ask them to change it to unempfindlish and ake it from there. I haven't gotten into coding, but my dealer is fairly happy to change this type of things.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

NicNoh said:


> JEG23,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick response. That settles it for me. I will ask them to change it to unempfindlish and ake it from there. I haven't gotten into coding, but my dealer is fairly happy to change this type of things.


NicNoh,

Our cars (at least in the US) come by default in the "sehr_empfindlich" (very sensitive) setting, which is terrible as far as I am concerned. Try unempfindlish and if that is not sensitive enough (I see you are in Sweden where there are probably pretty short days for good part of the year), try normal. At least for the south of the US, normal was still too sensitive for me.

You should learn to code 

It is more fun to do it yourself.:thumbup:

JEG23


----------



## NicNoh (May 21, 2013)

JEG23,

As I understand it, the setting is the same here in Sweden also. As for headlight coming on in the evening or in overcast weather, I am generally fine with the sensitivity, but what really annoys me is when it comes on in bright sunlight, especially when the sun is standing low. But I will ask them to reset to unempfindlich and see how it works. My only concern is that the lights will not come on when it starts to get dark.

Does anyone else have experience with changing this setting? It would be fun to hear how others have adjusted this setting and which setting serves you best.

BR,

NicNoh


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NicNoh said:


> JEG23,
> 
> As I understand it, the setting is the same here in Sweden also. As for headlight coming on in the evening or in overcast weather, I am generally fine with the sensitivity, but what really annoys me is when it comes on in bright sunlight, especially when the sun is standing low. But I will ask them to reset to unempfindlich and see how it works. My only concern is that the lights will not come on when it starts to get dark.
> 
> ...


The "official" BMW way to change the light control sensitivity is to use K-Words FLCN and FLCS:









I have not tested them though, and the underlying FDL Changes may be the same JBBF codes JEG23 posted.


----------



## NicNoh (May 21, 2013)

shawnsheridan,

OK. So if I want the dealer to adjust to a lower sensitivity, then FLCN is the setting I should request?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NicNoh said:


> shawnsheridan,
> 
> OK. So if I want the dealer to adjust to a lower sensitivity, then FLCN is the setting I should request?


Yes, and they would add this to your VO and program the car.


----------



## NicNoh (May 21, 2013)

shawnsheridan,

Thanks, I will call them this afternoon to discuss this as my wife will be leaving the car in the shop tomorrow morning.

BR,

NicNoh


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

What about RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ1,2,3,4 values? When each one of them is used?
Seems like they have no control over the rain sensor, just light?


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Sensitivity settings also possible for high beam?*

Might be a little bit "off topic", but maybe, someone could help me anyway:

Is there also a setting to allow adjustment of sensitivity for the automatic high beam control?
My car's (F20) assistant for switching high beams on/off doesn't work very good and often recognizes oncoming traffic or traffic driving ahead too late, so that I have to switch off high beams manually in most of the times.

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## abcf4e (Dec 10, 2013)

JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ-> unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)

JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)


I only found the first entry in Fem Body in my F20. Where is the other one located?


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

FWIW... applied this coding on a '14 F06 (using F10 data set).

For these 2 entries noted earlier:

_ JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ-> unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)
JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)_

My default was actually "normal". The choices I had were normal, unempfindlich, empfindlich, and sehr_empfindlich

I changed the two from "normal" to "unempfindlich". Will report back if it does _not_ seem to have any effect.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Need help on 2015 f10 550i
E-sys 3.24.3 psdzdata 51.3 doesnt want to read coding data







Please help

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Need help on 2015 f10 550i
> E-sys 3.24.3 psdzdata 51.3 doesnt want to read coding data
> View attachment 461091
> 
> ...


You need updated PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## koolio (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

New to the forums as I bought a 2012 X5 diesel last week...and have a question about the coding for the Auto headlight sensitivity setting. Some background before my question.

I'm having the issue where my headlights (low beams) & the orange instrument panel lighting are ON during bright sunny days. When I first got the car, the Auto setting was working as expected but it all changed this past weekend, which was when I had the OEM hitch installed. After the installation and coding to recognize the hitch all of my iDrive settings were reset. 

Could this have caused the unempfindlich / empfindlich settings to have been changed and thus causing my Auto headlight setting issue?

I know this question isn't directly related to changing the settings but this was the best thread I could think of to post the question. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

koolio said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to the forums as I bought a 2012 X5 diesel last week...and have a question about the coding for the Auto headlight sensitivity setting. Some background before my question.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem without the hitch reset. I haven't had time to take it to the dealer and they will never find a problem anyway. I didn't realize it might be a cod able option. I will see what comes up in this thread(jack).

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Pzy (Sep 12, 2014)

abcf4e said:


> JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ-> unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)
> 
> JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ unempfindlich (default is empfindlich)
> 
> I only found the first entry in Fem Body in my F20. Where is the other one located?


The same in my F20.
Only RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ located in FEM_BODY module.

Is it enough to change only this one to unempfindlich (default is nomal)...?


----------



## Pzy (Sep 12, 2014)

Pzy said:


> The same in my F20.
> Only RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ located in FEM_BODY module.
> 
> Is it enough to change only this one to unempfindlich (default is nomal)...?


I answer myself - it's enought.
Changing RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ to "unempfindlich" value decreases the sensitivity of the start headlights in F20.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Day O, day O....


damn, I still can´t stop to laugh :rofl:


----------



## Pzy (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how to change the timer responsible for the turn off headlights after leavig tunnel, garage, etc. ?
In my F10, when I exit the tunnel, headlights are on for about 2-3 min. before switching to DRL (even the day is sunny).

P.S.
I changed JBBF->3530 RLS, 0C->RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ and RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ to "unempfindlich" and after that my headlights are less sensitive and are turning on later.
But these settings are not connected to the timer mentioned above (before the change, headlights switched to DRL the same time 2-3 min. after leaving the tunnel which means that it is probably controlled by another setting).


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Pzy said:


> Does anyone know how to change the timer responsible for the turn off headlights after leavig tunnel, garage, etc. ?
> In my F10, when I exit the tunnel, headlights are on for about 2-3 min. before switching to DRL (even the day is sunny).
> 
> P.S.
> ...


Yes, Mine headlight turn off approx 2 minutes after leaving dark environment which is a bit too long for me, I also think there should be a separate code for the off timer, anybody knows where it is? Please kindly share if you know the code, Thanks


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

JEG23 thanks for this tip! It works now as i wanted!


----------



## julius02 (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there any way to adjust how sensitive the lights switch on? 
I can drive into a dark tunnel or underground car park however they take a few seconds before switching on ?


----------



## julius02 (Jun 3, 2014)

when looking at the RLS module in NCS Dummy, I only have wert values 1-3 and no mention of unempfindlich or empfindlich

Where can I find the above to change?


----------

